# Coral frag extravaganza



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

Is there anyone else going to this event on July 28th in Vaughan? Im gonna be going there to check it out and hoping to pick up a few things myself.. would be interested in seeing what everyone's opinions are and if they are gonna be attending


----------



## LipmanJ (May 26, 2013)

I will be there, nice and close to my house.
Here is a link to the event. - fragmeet.com


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Lots of posts here in case you missed it. Looking forward to it myself.
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46520


----------



## newflavor (Jun 19, 2013)

I was there yesterday for the first time and I had a good time.


----------

